# getting tar off my dog?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure where to put this, lol.... over vacation, the road that our cottage is on got resurfaced. Basically this machine came by and sprayed this sticky tar, then another machine sprayed rocks, then another machine rolled it flat and that was that. They actually did this while I was out walking my dogs, so we just moved off the road as they went by, and then went on. Consequently, Nikon has some bits of black tar stuck on his legs/feet. We have some shows coming up. Is there something that can get it off or should I just pull it or cut it off? Or do you think it would not even be noticed at a show? It's just ironic b/c a big name breeder is in trouble for dying her dogs and now Nikon has black tar stuck on him!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

There is this stuff you can buy at the store called Goo Gone. It is a citrus based spray that gets tar off really well. The only drawback, it is quite potent( I use it when I get raod tar on my hands, and I wash it off right away). You might try that, but you might also ask your vet first. Good luck!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know how much Nikon has on him but it can burn the skin if left on too long and the hair will fall out. It does grow back. I'd call your vet to have it removed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been on for weeks, he must've kicked up a bit on that road (I tried to stick to the shoulder but the tar and gravel kinda sprayed haphazzardly). I guess I'd rather have little spots of missing hair than burned skin!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Try Dawn dishwashing liquid. It's often used by rescuers to get crude oil off wildlife caught in oil slicks. The breeder of my GSD also recommended it to get Frontline off. It has a grease cutting agent in it.

Or, contact a groomer as they might have a special cleaning agent if you're not comfortable using Dawn.

Good luck.</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't know if this will work but I found: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/my-dog-is-covered-in-paint-or-tar-or-oil/page1.aspx


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do have some Goo Gone, didn't know it was safe but it is recommended by Ruth's link so I'll try that.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That was what I used on Maxie, when she got some tar on her legs some years ago. I just sprayed it on a rag, and worked it into the hair right around the tar spot. Let it set for about 30 seconds, and wiped it off, then I put some soap on the area when I was done, and rinsed off. No problems afterward.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Please let us know what you used and how it worked out.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Something I use to get grease/oil off my hands, and clothes, is Permatex Cream Hand Cleaner

http://www.permatex.com/products/Automot...and_Cleaner.htm










It can be found at Harbor Freight and Autozone and I am sure other stores. It is a gentle cleanser so I don't believe it would harm Nikon's hair or skin. I put it on clothes that get grease stains on them and it has never harmed any fabric.


----------

